# Muffler Mod on Stihl MS250--Removing Limiter



## WarmGuy (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a muffler mod on my Stihl MS250.

My understanding is that I enlarge the muffler hole, open up the muffler baffle holes with a screwdriver, and eliminate the limiter for the high-speed adjustment.

To remove the limiter do I cut off the metal extension (red arrow) or remove or deform the plastic thing (yellow arrow)?









Thanks,


----------



## Fastdonzi (Mar 9, 2015)

Correct, Look over on Arboristsite in the chainsaw section and you'll get detailed info. Just know if you go there, you have one saw now-you will soon have several=CAD, I warned you  I had two, then all the sudden seven...


----------



## WarmGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

The answer is that you pull off the plastic thing indicated by the yellow arrow. Place a small screwdriver between the plastic thing and the body of the carburetor and twist. It will come out a bit, and then you can pull it off with a pair of needle-nosed pliers. It slides off easily.


----------



## WarmGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

And it worked great. Started right up. I set the high speed adjustment based on this video:



Made a small change to the idle, too.

Definitely more power, and the saw is behaving perfectly. I should have done this years ago. I used to think maybe I should have bought a bigger saw. Not any more.


----------



## Captain Hornet (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a MS250 and a 440 Magnum.  Both are good saws but are monsters to get started.  The 440 Magnum was the worst and I would often turn myself into a blue froth pulling on the  cord. They have allways been hard to start and I just thought that was the nature of the beast.  So I took your advice and opened up the muffler exhaust ports.  So now they both started on the first pull using last years gas and they ran like a champ.  Your thread was my motivation to do this and I can only say thank you for the instructions.  I should have done this years ago.  David


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 24, 2015)

Is there a compressor purchase anytime in your future?


----------

